
Chrome to block intrusive video ads starting August 5, 2020 - c0restraint
https://www.zdnet.com/article/chrome-to-block-intrusive-video-ads-starting-august-5-2020/
======
pnako
Intrusive: adj. that is not provided through Google's platform

